# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Vos pires geekeries

## Vespasien

Ce matin mon colis devrait tre arriv. Plutot que d'aller voir  ma boite aux lettres, je me suis connect sur le site de collissimo afin de vrifier. L, j'ai pris conscience comme d'un truc.
C'est un peu comme lorsque je regarde le temps qu'il fait ce jour en consultant ma messagerie plutot que de tourner la tte vers la fentre.

Si vous en avez d'autres, postez s'il vous plait.  ::mouarf::

----------


## JmL40

Salut,

Pour ma part :

Au boulot, nous utilisons DameWare (logiciel de contrle  distance) avec mon collgue.

Etant dans le mme bureau, tous les deux, et tant un peu "flemmard" sur les bords, nous utilisons ce mme logiciel pour visualiser nos crans respectifs. Comme quoi on est bien mieux assis.

Je prcise que nous sommes a 1m50 l'un de l'autre et que seul une armoire nous spare !

Cordialement

----------


## Shivaneth

Quand je suis fatigue et que je cherche quelque chose chez moi je me retrouve  vouloir taper CTRL+F sur mon clavier ...

----------


## Jidefix

La dernire fois que je suis tomb malade, j'avais de la fivre, et comme a m'arrive souvent dans ces cas l la nuit en dormant j'ai pass la nuit  cauchemarder:
je rvais que mon PC faisait n'importe quoi tout de suite aprs le dmarrage, que tout tait en train de se faire craser, que je pouvais mme plus l'teindre, et sur le moment a semblait tre la pire chose qui puisse m'arriver dans ce monde :S

----------


## Gnoce

Quand je discute avec des amis, j'utilise souvent sans m'en rendre compte des expressions tel que : ftw, wtf, arf, mdr  ::aie:: ... il m'arrive aussi parfois de dire : "j'ai achet un truc 50 PO" (pices d'or  :8O: )

----------


## Scorpi0

Rien de bien norme, mais quand on y rflchis, c'est geek quand mme :

Chercher dans google la rponse  une question technique alors qu'on a le manuel sous la main...

----------


## JmL40

> Chercher dans google la rponse  une question technique alors qu'on a le manuel sous la main...


Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je me sens concern !

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Discuter avec mes collocs sur msn, alors que nos chambres sont sur le mme tage,  - de 1O pas  :;):

----------


## erfindel

> Chercher dans google la rponse  une question technique alors qu'on a le manuel sous la main...


Moi aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Quand je discute avec des amis, j'utilise souvent sans m'en rendre compte des expressions tel que : ftw, wtf, arf, mdr ... il m'arrive aussi parfois de dire : "j'ai achet un truc 50 PO" (pices d'or )


 Dans le mme genre, quand je parle des vtements que je porte, je dis tout le temps "stuff" (quipement)
Ca interpelle les gens parfois ^^

----------


## hotcold

Bon pour atteindre un summum de la fainantise, j'ai configur ma tlcommande ATI Remote pour pouvoir voir la mto, mais aussi avoir une vue du temps par la fentre via une webcam le tout sans sortir de sous la couette.  ::roll:: 

+1 concernant les discussions msn alors qu'on est juste  ct...

----------


## kuranes

> Salut,
> 
> Pour ma part :
> 
> Au boulot, nous utilisons DameWare (logiciel de contrle  distance) avec mon collgue.
> 
> Etant dans le mme bureau, tous les deux, et tant un peu "flemmard" sur les bords, nous utilisons ce mme logiciel pour visualiser nos crans respectifs. Comme quoi on est bien mieux assis.
> 
> Je prcise que nous sommes a 1m50 l'un de l'autre et que seul une armoire nous spare !
> ...


La fainantise c'est pas un dfaut... Quand on sait que la premire webcam a t cre pour viter d'avoir  se dplacer quand la machine  caf tait vide...  :;):

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Une autre de mes dernires geekeries en date :

Avec un collgue, nous devions, en projet de 2me anne de master, crer un programme permettant de manipuler une webcam  l'aide des mouvements d'une wiimote. La flemme de se rapprocher du clavier pour faire passer les diapos lors de la soutenance, on a install un petit programme sur le pc pour le faire directement avec la wiimote  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

On est en open space et pour battre le rappel  la cafet', j'ai cre des bat qui broadcast par net send le message :" Caf?"  toute la bande.

Un double clic et le tour est jou...

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## hotcold

Il faut voir le bon ct de la chose a marche mme quand on est aphone (c'est une excuse comme une autre ^^...)

----------


## Alvaten

> Discuter avec mes collocs sur msn, alors que nos chambres sont sur le mme tage,  - de 1O pas


Pareil mais c'est avec les colgues de travail du bureau d' ct.

----------


## lper

Pris en flagrant dlit, mon collgue qui reoit par mail les coordonnes d'un fournisseur et qui commenait  faire un copier-coller du numro afin de l'appeler par tlphone. ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

chaque fois que j'cris un mot sur papier, je ne peux plus m'empcher de mettre un smiley  la fin de mon message..

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

S'envoyer un mail avec une pice jointe  soi-mme sous prtexte de ne pas vouloir "perdre du temps"  sortir sa cl usb de son sac  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> S'envoyer un mail avec une pice jointe  soi-mme sous prtexte de ne pas vouloir "perdre du temps"  sortir sa cl usb de son sac


+1
Surtout que la tour au boulot est au niveau des jambes dans une sorte de placard climatis chiant  ouvrir et c'est la sibrie ds que la porte est ouverte.

Je viens aussi de me rendre compte que je m'envoie des mails avec mes todo lists perso et/ou pro... (mme les listes de courses...  ::roll::  )

----------


## Maxoo

> Je viens aussi de me rendre compte que je m'envoie des mails avec mes todo lists perso et/ou pro... (mme les listes de courses...  )


Pareil ...

Je me forward des mails pour y penser le soir quand j'allumerai mon PC  :;):

----------


## Lyche

je crois qu'on le fait environs tous  ::aie::

----------


## Scorpi0

> S'envoyer un mail avec une pice jointe  soi-mme sous prtexte de ne pas vouloir "perdre du temps"  sortir sa cl usb de son sac


Moi j'ai une excuse, le plus souvent c'est pour penser a visiter des sites interdit par le proxy du boulot. Donc non c'est pas geek  ::P:

----------


## hotcold

Oui c'est vrai la liste des courses... On la fait sous Outlook ou OneNote et on la transfre sur le smartphone... Ca sont cot pratique ....  ::roll::

----------


## jbrasselet

Le pire que je dois avoir fait c'est aller sur google (page d'accueil) et taper yahoo dans la rechercher pour aller voir mes mails  ::mouarf::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Faire un double-clic sur le bouton de l'ascenseur...

----------


## JmL40

Laisser prendre la sauce au stagiaire du service en lui faisant croire que le fichier sur lequel il tente d'crire est dj ouvert par un autre utilisateur, alors que celui-ci est en lecture seule et qu'il n'a qu'un droit en lecture.

Bonus : tu lui demandes en plus de faire tous les bureaux pour visualiser qui a ce soit disant fichier ouvert !

----------


## Maxoo

> Laisser prendre la sauce au stagiaire du service en lui faisant croire que le fichier sur lequel il tente d'crire est dj ouvert par un autre utilisateur, alors que celui-ci est en lecture seule et qu'il n'a qu'un droit en lecture.
> 
> Bonus : tu lui demandes en plus de faire tous les bureaux pour visualiser qui a ce soit disant fichier ouvert !


C'est pas une geekerie a, c'est juste se moquer d'un stagiaire !!

----------


## Scorpi0

> Le pire que je dois avoir fait c'est aller sur google (page d'accueil) et taper yahoo dans la rechercher pour aller voir mes mails


Le pire que je dois avoir fait c'est aller sur google (page d'accueil) et taper *igoogle* dans la recherche pour aller voir mes mails  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Drost

J'ai changer d'appart, et pas de miroir dans la salle de bain...
Ca fait 3 mois que je me coiffe via ma webcam !!!

----------


## LooserBoy

> J'ai changer d'appart, et pas de miroir dans la salle de bain...
> Ca fait 3 mois que je me coiffe via ma webcam !!!


Pinaise! J'y avais pas pens depuis que j'ai explos le mien...  ::aie::   ::king::

----------


## hotcold

C'est assez impressionnant de voir tous ce que l'on fait qui peut tre qualifi de Geekeries...

Mme ceux qui ne pensaient pas d'tre trop touchs par ce phnomne le sont en fait en se disant "Zut! je le fais aussi" ou  "Arf, je fais la mme"...  ::king::

----------


## Lyche

Je crois qu'on est pas dans ce mtier pour rien  ::aie:: 
le jour o j'ai ralis, c'est quand je suis all sur un site de blagues pour geek.. Je me suis dis, a va pas me faire rire, je vais rien comprendre.. Bah mince, j'ai pleur de rire sur chacune des blagues du site  ::aie::

----------


## hotcold

Oui, au del de nos petites manies, le pire tant de comprendre et de rire aux blagues de Geeks...  :8O:   ::mouarf::

----------


## Drost

ma prfr "tre sage comme un jpeg"  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonKnacki

> ma prfr "tre sage comme un jpeg"


Tu plaisantes mais une fois j'ai dis  ma copine que j'tais sage comme un "gif", elle n'a pas vraiment compris  ::aie::

----------


## millie

> ma prfr "tre sage comme un jpeg"


Ca me rassure, j'ai pas compris  ::aie:: 

EDIT : Bon, j'ai compris avec 2min de retard... Pis les gif, a peut bouger  :8O:

----------


## Yazoo70

Mr et Mme "C'est mieux que l'WiFi" ont deux fils.
Comment s'appellent-ils ?

rponse :

Louis et Max.
Ouais parceque Louis Max C'est mieux que l'WiFi

----------


## Vespasien

Lorsqu'une personne me raconte une anecdote mais qu'il s'attarde sur des dtails et allonge inutilement la conversation. Il me prend souvent de demander de faire un .zip.

Quand on sait pertinament qu'une demande client ne sera jamais prise en compte dans le logiciel de la boite. Je dis alors  la personne d'envoyer la demande vers /dev/null.

----------


## DonKnacki

> Ca me rassure, j'ai pas compris 
> 
> EDIT : Bon, j'ai compris avec 2min de retard... Pis les gif, a peut bouger


Justement  ::P:  
Personne n'a dit que j'tais sage  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

> Ca me rassure, j'ai pas compris 
> 
> EDIT : Bon, j'ai compris avec 2min de retard... Pis les gif, a peut bouger


On a qu' la faire avec un ISO comme a tout le monde comprendra  :;):

----------


## millie

> Mr et Mme "C'est mieux que l'WiFi" ont deux fils.
> Comment s'appellent-ils ?
> 
> rponse :
> 
> Louis et Max.
> Ouais parceque Louis Max C'est mieux que l'WiFi


J'ai beau relire, je comprend toujours pas ^^

----------


## jbrasselet

Ouais parceque Louis Max C'est mieux que l'WiFi
Le Wimax c'est mieux que le Wifi

 ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Ouais parceque Louis Max C'est mieux que l'WiFi
> Le Wimax c'est mieux que le Wifi


Ah, je pouvais pas comprendre, je connaissais pas le mot

----------


## Lyche

je sais pas non plus ce qu'est le Wimax  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

Et vous prtendez tre des geeks... ::roll:: 
Moi je me suis fait dessus pendant 3 minutes quand je l'ai entendue pour la premire fois  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

chui pas un geek moi !

----------


## Maxoo

> chui pas un geek moi !


Non t'es UNE GeeK !!  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

Lyche est une geekette ou une geekE en fait?  ::mrgreen:: 

Ca vous est dj arriv de voir des boucles for partout, genre la caissire enregistrant vous courses? Ou si le fait de marcher pourrait tre un exemple de fonction rcursive?  ::aie::

----------


## mphistopheles

> Ou si le fait de marcher pourrait tre un exemple de fonction rcursive?


 surement pas rcursif, sinon, on fairais un overflow de la pile ds qu'on fait des gros trajets .

Par contre, je me souviens d'avoir eu une peride ou j'interprtais le monde en classes  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

Si un chat a un chat dans la gorge, est-ce un chat rcursif?

----------


## Lyche

chui pas une geekette ni une geekE ! Je suis un homme et pas un geek !! Nan mais !

Et pour le chat, c'est une question hautement philosophique !!

----------


## MaliciaR

> surement pas rcursif, sinon, on fairais un overflow de la pile ds qu'on fait des gros trajets .


Donc, si je me prends les pieds dans un truc, je fais un segfault?  ::mouarf:: 

(Contente qu'on soit arrivs  la mme conclusion sur la Rcursivit de la Marche  ::P:  )

----------


## gmotw

Moi je ne suis absolument pas une geekette.

Bon, certes, il m'arrive de dboguer mes programmes pendant mes rves, mais c'est tout  fait banal, a.

----------


## hotcold

Si ton dbugage dans tes rves te permet de te rveiller en sachant quoi faire alors on peut considrer que la nuit tu fais du multi tasking ^^.

----------


## Jidefix

J'avoue c'est la classe: tu te rveilles et t'as fini ton taff! Si en plus t'es somnambule et que tu l'implmentes c'est nickel!

----------


## hotcold

Vis  vis des autres quand tu te lves la nuit (somnambule ou pas) aprs une "rvlation", on te prend vite fait pour un fou  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Moi je ne suis absolument pas une geekette.
> 
> Bon, certes, il m'arrive de dboguer mes programmes pendant mes rves, mais c'est tout  fait banal, a.


Normal, durant le sommeil le cerveaux trie ce que tu as fais durant ta journe. Il analyse et comprend ce qui a t fait. C'est pour a qu'il faut jamais s'endormir aprs avoir regard un film d'horreur ! ou un film adulte  ::aie::  puisque la premire chose que le cerveau trie, c'est la dernire chose que tu as vue. (du LIFO en gros  ::aie:: )

----------


## hotcold

> puisque la premire chose que le cerveau trie, c'est la dernire chose que tu as vue. (du LIFO en gros )


C'est une remarque totalement en accord avec le sujet du post  ::mouarf::

----------


## millie

> C'est pour a qu'il faut jamais s'endormir aprs avoir regard un film d'horreur !


Ca dpend, a me fait tripper de rver de zombie  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Un film de zombie c'est pas un film d'horreur ! c'est fun  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> surement pas rcursif, sinon, on fairais un overflow de la pile ds qu'on fait des gros trajets .


Mais, non faut appliquer Dikstra pour pour un gros trajet  ::mouarf::  !!




> Par contre, je me souviens d'avoir eu une peride ou j'interprtais le monde en classes


Ca c'tait dans mes dbuts en Java.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Moi je ne suis absolument pas une geekette.
> 
> Bon, certes, il m'arrive de dboguer mes programmes pendant mes rves, mais c'est tout  fait banal, a.


Est-ce que tu factures ton sommeil dans ce cas ?  :8O:

----------


## Biosox

> Bon, certes, il m'arrive de dboguer mes programmes pendant mes rves, mais c'est tout  fait banal, a.


a m'est arriv une fois. J'avais trouv LA solution! J'tais trop content. Et au rveil, durant cette priode un peu brumeuse ou les rves sont encore assez prsent, j'ai ralis que a marcherait pas: Ma solution consistait  coudre ensemble 2 fonctions avec du fil et une aiguille  ::aie:: 
(mais je vous jure: dans mon rve c'tait G-E-N-I-A-L)

----------


## gmotw

Arf, effectivement une fois la solution de mon bug consistait  taper sur l'cran avec le clavier (j'ai pas os vrifier au boulot).

----------


## Jidefix

> Arf, effectivement une fois la solution de mon bug consistait  taper sur l'cran avec le clavier (j'ai pas os vrifier au boulot).


C'est pas une solution mais le problme semble moins grave aprs  ::D:

----------


## Vespasien

Sinon, pour les conversations sans intrts, il y a MSN...  ::merci::

----------


## Nirvanask1

Geekerie quotidienne au boulot :

Utiliser le uptime du chat "Anochat" comme rfrentiel pour savoir quand j'ai fini ma journe, sachant que j'ai des horaires flexibles..

----------


## Rakken

> Moi je ne suis absolument pas une geekette.
> Bon, certes, il m'arrive de dboguer mes programmes pendant mes rves, mais c'est tout  fait banal, a.


Ce qui fait de toi une geekette, ce n'est pas le fait que tu dboggues programmes dans tes rves, c'est le fait que tu trouves ca banal !
J'veux dire, c'est quand mme un cran de plus !

Sinon, dans le genre geek, un jour au boulot, je voulais chatter mais mIRC tait bloqu. Alors j'ai fait en une demi-heure un mini chat via fichier en php que j'ai mis pos chez free et j'ai fil l'url  toute le monde ^_^ 
Et hop, la discution est devenue possible (ben oui, les filtres d'url ont beau tre efficace, un truc comme ca, c'est pas assez connu pour tre bloqu ;-p)

----------


## Yazoo70

> Sinon, dans le genre geek, un jour au boulot, je voulais chatter mais mIRC tait bloqu. Alors j'ai fait en une demi-heure un mini chat via fichier en php que j'ai mis pos chez free et j'ai fil l'url  toute le monde ^_^ 
> Et hop, la discution est devenue possible (ben oui, les filtres d'url ont beau tre efficace, un truc comme ca, c'est pas assez connu pour tre bloqu ;-p)


Question, comment tu as fait pour passer l'url a tout le monde??
Si tu t'es dplac, t'es un faux geek.
Si tu l'as envoy par voies naturelle(en passant par des fils donc) ben ca veut dire que la discussion tait deja possible :p

----------


## Jidefix

Il a envoy un texto?
Ou alors pire: il a fait un programme php qui envoie un texto!

----------


## Lyche

l'heure actuelle, je suis connect sur Anochat grce  mon tlphone portable. J'ai branch mon peycey dessus et je m'en sers comme modem.. J'en suis drogu du chat et  mon boulot ils ont mis un proxy dessus  ::pleure::  et les antiproxy marchent pas  ::(:

----------


## Maxoo

> l'heure actuelle, je suis connect sur Anochat grce  mon tlphone portable. J'ai branch mon peycey dessus et je m'en sers comme modem.. J'en suis drogu du chat et  mon boulot ils ont mis un proxy dessus  et les antiproxy marchent pas


ET aprs tu veux nous faire croire que tu n'es pas un Geek.

Franchement, faut assumer !!

----------


## Lyche

J'assume j'assume, c'tait une boutade mon premier post  :;): 
Je suis un geek depuis l'age de ma premire console, c'est  dire 7ans.. mince a fait 20ans tout rond  ::aie::  et en plus, je travail dans le dveloppement... j'en suis pas encore sorti moi  ::triste::

----------


## Maxoo

> j'en suis pas encore sorti*e* moi


C'est avec des phrases comme celle l que je pensais que tu tais une geekette !!

----------


## Lyche

je savais bien que quelque chose me gnait dans mon prcdent post... c'est juste une faute de frappe/orthographe (rayer la mention inutile )

----------


## Acropole

{
Ponctuer mes fins de phrases avec un point virgule au lieu d'un point;
Ca m'est arriv qu'une fois;
Depuis a va mieux;
}

----------


## supersnail

Bah moi,a m'arive des fois les ;  la fin des phrases ^^
(comme les imbrications de parenthses  ::aie:: )

Sinon,ma pire geekerie c'est d'essayer de trouver le rayon informatique de n'importe quelle librairie  ::aie::  (et je peux y passer des heures  ::aie:: )

----------


## Acropole

La dernire fois que j'ai rat la recette du canard  l'orange j'ai fait "rebuild all".

Plus srieusement :
Acheter un deuxime PC en promo  500 pour que mon petit frre et ma mre (chez qui je vivais  l'poque) arrtent de me taxer mon PC.
Problme, comme ils sont deux, je me retrouvait avec deux PC squats !

----------


## erfindel

> La dernire fois que j'ai rat la recette du canard  l'orange j'ai fait "rebuild all".
> 
> Plus srieusement :
> Acheter un deuxime PC en promo  500 pour que mon petit frre et ma mre (chez qui je vivais  l'poque) arrtent de me taxer mon PC.
> Problme, comme ils sont deux, je me retrouvait avec deux PC squats !


OWNED  ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

Jje ne prsente aucun signe de geekerie... pourtant je suis dans les ordis depuis tout petit  coder tout et n'importe quoi...

Bizarre hein ?

----------


## erfindel

> Jje ne prsente aucun signe de geekerie... pourtant je suis dans les ordis depuis tout petit  coder tout et n'importe quoi...
> 
> Bizarre hein ?


Si tu lis simplement ce topic, je pense que d fait tu n'es pas innocent ^^

----------


## millie

Alors srieusement, a veut dire quoi geek ?

----------


## erfindel

Selon Wikipdia : ici

----------


## peter27x

> Si tu lis simplement ce topic, je pense que d fait tu n'es pas innocent ^^


Si consulter un forum est une geekerie alors combien de millions de geek en France ?

----------


## erfindel

Non pas  un forum mais seulement ce sujet l sur ce forum ::aie:: .

----------


## millie

> Selon Wikipdia : ici


Je lis surtout : 




> Le clich le plus basique d'un geek c'est celui de quelqu'un qui non seulement *adore la science, l'informatique et la technologie en gnral*, mais aussi qui se trouve tre *un fan de science fiction, de fantasy et de fantastique* (Star Wars, Star Trek, Le Seigneur des Anneaux, etc.).


Ainsi que :




> L'archtype le plus clbre du geek est celui du jeune (ou de l'*adulte rest jeune*) fru de *sciences*, de n*ouvelles technologies* et de *super-hros*. Il s'tend aujourd'hui de plus en plus frquemment au monde du jeu vido (particulirement aux MMORPG), aux jeux de rle ainsi qu' l'*univers fantastique littraire* et/ou *cinmatographique*, et plus gnralement  l'*informatique*.


Donc, on pourrait penser que l'informatique n'est qu'une petite partie  ::koi:: 

D'ailleurs, ils ne parlent que de "clich" et d"'archtype".

----------


## peter27x

> Non pas  un forum mais seulement ce sujet l sur ce forum.


Ha... bon ok d'accord.

----------


## Alvaten

> Donc, on pourrait penser que l'informatique n'est qu'une petite partie


En effet c'est une dformation,  la base le Geek tait le fans de SF et autre mais  t transform pour l'informatique.
Il ne faut pas confondre geek , nerd et no-life.

Pour moi il n'y a pas un mais plusieur type de Geek.
 - Le geek informatique
 - Le geek fan de SF
 - Le geek fan de  mdival fantastique
 - etc ...

Perso je me classe dans plusieurs catgories et je ne trouve pas a pjoratif  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Lyche

+1 Alvaten pour le classement, mais  ce niveaux l je dois en avoir 5 ou 6  ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Pour moi il n'y a pas un mais plusieur type de Geek.
>  - Le geek informatique
>  - Le geek fan de SF
>  - Le geek fan de  mdival fantastique
>  - etc ...


Donc, c'est quoi un geek de ces catgories ?

----------


## jbrasselet

De manire gnrale, un geek c'est quelqu'un de passionn, mais vraiment.

Enfin c'est ma dfinition. Quand j'entends mon meilleur ami discuter guitare avec son groupe, je les trouve un peu geek  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Pareil que jbrasselet. 

L'tape "geek" c'est le fan ou passionn absolu. 

Par ex pour le mdival fantastique: 
 - j'aime bien le seigeur des anneaux, les livres de MF et le jeus de rles ==> pas un geek
 - je lis au minimum une fois chaque livre du SDA par an, pareil pour les films, je parle tout le temps de MF, je fait du JDR tout les week-end ==> geek  ::aie:: 

tre un geek c'est quand mme un peu clich, aprs tout on  tous un passion dans la vie.

----------


## erfindel

> tre un geek c'est quand mme un peu clich, aprs tout on  tous un passion dans la vie.


Alors on est tous un peu geek ?

----------


## Alvaten

Oui probablement, ca dpend  qui tu pose la quesion.
Certain amis me considrent comme Geek, ceux qui partage mes passions pas du tout.

----------


## peter27x

Pour savoir si vous en tes : http://www.innergeek.us/francais.html

Passage choisi :




> J'adore...
> 
> jouer avec les nombres
> jouer avec les mots
> jouer avec des composs chimiques dangereux
> raliser des documentaires
> lire les vendredis et samedis soirs
> aller  la bibliothque
> parcourir le dictionnaire pour apprendre de nouveaux mots
> ...


 ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::

----------


## millie

> faire croire aux gens que je suis bizarre


Je fais plutt croire que je fais pas d'informatique dans la vie  ::mouarf:: 

Ds maths sup/sp, j'osais mme pas dire ce que je faisais comme tude

----------


## erfindel

Moi j'adore dire que je suis un geek les gens ils savent pas trop quoi dire =)

----------


## peter27x

> Je fais plutt croire que je fais pas d'informatique dans la vie 
> 
> Ds maths sup/sp, j'osais mme pas dire ce que je faisais comme tude


Ouais... pas de sup/sp pour moi, mais pdt le dut : 

- "alors bien dormi cette nuit ?"
- "ben non j'ai programm un truc de fou en qbasic jusqu' 4h00..."
- "ha oui d'accord... hummm..."

ben quoi ?  ::roll::

----------


## nezdeboeuf62

Moi c'est souvent des reflexions par exemple quand j'ai chang de voiture, j'avais rachet la mme du coup la nouvelle je l'ai surnome la 2.0

ou alors quand elle est au garage pour la vidange, je dis que je tlcharge la dernire mise  jour ou un patch de scurit pour le control technique...

----------


## Acropole

Au fait, comment a se prononce Geek ?
Je n'ai entendu qu'une seule fois une personne le prononcer. Il disait GUik (comme dans GUitare) alors que moi je le prononcerai plutot  l'amricaine genre DJik.

----------


## jbrasselet

Ca ne se dit pas, a se vit  ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

> Au fait, comment a se prononce Geek ?
> Je n'ai entendu qu'une seule fois une personne le prononcer. Il disait GUik (comme dans GUitare) alors que moi je le prononcerai plutot  l'amricaine genre DJik.


Il me semble bien que c'est comme guitare.

----------


## Lyche

a se prononce guique  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

C'est effectivement "Gui" comme dans guitare, mais avec un k au bout. 




> Donc, on pourrait penser que l'informatique n'est qu'une petite partie


En fait, ca peut n'tre qu'une petite partie, mais c'est une partie indispensable. 
Quelqu'un qui est fan de jdr, de fantasy, qui relit un tome du Seigneur des Anneaux tous les mois depuis qu'il a huit ans mais n'a jamais touch un pc n'est pas geek. 
Le mme qui  bidouill un script pour lancer automatiquement la lecture des dvd bonus du SdA au dmarage de son pc devient un geek d'un coup.
Avant, il n'tait qu'un roliste, maintenant, c'est un geek ;-).

A titre personnel, j'aime beaucoup la fantasy (il n'y  qu'a voir la ma signature pour s'en convaincre), j'ai fait du jdr, j'ai lu du Asimov, et je programme <--- Geek. 
Alors je suis un petit geek (j'ai mme pas un linux chez moi (ok j'ai quand mme un serveur ddi sous ubuntu)), mais geek quand mme. 

Sans informatique, le geek n'existe pas, mais l'informatique seule ne dfinit pas le geek.

----------


## peter27x

> a se prononce guique


Voire mme guiqueu dans le sud.

----------


## millie

> (j'ai mme pas un linux chez moi (ok j'ai quand mme un serveur ddi sous ubuntu)), mais geek quand mme. 
> .


Je crois que celui qui paye pour un serveur ddi sous linux est plus geek info que celui qui a simplement linux chez lui ^^

----------


## peter27x

> Je crois que celui qui paye pour un serveur ddi sous linux est plus geek info que celui qui a simplement linux chez lui ^^


Ca me fait raliser que je suis (finalement) un geek version nostalgique car j'ai une console sega 8 bits, un commodore 64, un thomson M06...  ::roll:: 

EDIT : nostalgie thomson :

----------


## Lyche

> Ca me fait raliser que je suis (finalement) un geek version nostalgique car j'ai une console sega 8 bits, un commodore 64, un thomson M06...


 ::hola::  La Master System !! que de souvenir  ::pleure:: . Ma premire console, alexkid.. des heures et des heures de jeu !! haa.. le bon temps des jeux  scnario !

edit: Je me rend compte que j'ai mme tlcharg les mulateurs Master System, Megadrive, SNES sur mon pc.. Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens  ::roll::

----------


## peter27x

> La Master System !! que de souvenir . Ma premire console, alexkid.. des heures et des heures de jeu !! haa.. le bon temps des jeux  scnario !
> 
> edit: Je me rend compte que j'ai mme tlcharg les mulateurs Master System, Megadrive, SNES sur mon pc.. Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens


 ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::

----------


## peter27x

Je ne peux pas partir sans...

 ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::

----------


## Lyche

haaannnn !!
Tu as jou  EOB??

----------


## peter27x

> haaannnn !!
> Tu as jou  EOB??


EOB ? C'est des initiales ? Je vois pas...

----------


## Lyche

Eye Of Beholder ! La premire adaptation de D&D ( l'poque c'tait D&D  ::aie:: ) sur console ! une petite rvolution du genre  ::):  (c'est plus vieux a date de 88)

----------


## peter27x

> Eye Of Beholder ! La premire adaptation de D&D ( l'poque c'tait D&D ) sur console ! une petite rvolution du genre  (c'est plus vieux a date de 88)


Non, pas jou.

----------


## MaliciaR

D&D, que de bonheur  ::): 

Sinon, qui a jou  Wolfenstein ?  ::):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> D&D, que de bonheur 
> 
> Sinon, qui a jou  Wolfenstein ?


Moi moi moi moi !!!
Tres bon jeu  ::king::

----------


## Lyche

Ouai, on pourrait citer beaucoup de jeux, mais il faudrait ouvrir un topic. Y'en a dj un qui parle du top 5 de nos jeux prfrs  ::):

----------


## millie

> Ca me fait raliser que je suis (finalement) un geek version nostalgique car j'ai une console sega 8 bits, un commodore 64, un thomson M06... 
> 
> EDIT : nostalgie thomson :


Aah, c'est pas le jeu L'ile? Du mme style que sram

----------


## ABN84

Oh, mon dieu! Je suis un geek moi aussi.



> VOS OS DESECHES


OS: ma premiere interpretation de ce mot: Operationg System  :8O:

----------


## psylox

faire des :w ou :wq dans OpenOffice, ou eclipse.

Pareil que d'autres, rvez du bout de code de la veille ou de la partie de quake faites avant d'aller se coucher.

----------


## DonKnacki

> La Master System !! que de souvenir . Ma premire console, alexkid.. des heures et des heures de jeu !! haa.. le bon temps des jeux  scnario !


 :8O:  je l'ai encore qui traine dans un de mes placards (je n'ai que le jeu Alex Kid d'ailleurs qui n'est pas une cartouche mais directement "intgr"  la console)

----------


## Lyche

Ouai moi aussi je l'ai encore, je dois avoir une dizaine de cartouche qui trainent :p Je peux plus y jouer  ::pleure::  mon cable d'alim est mort  ::(: 

Edit : Autre geekerie, ce week end, j'tais sur mon pc en train de naviguer sur le net, et je me suis rendu compte que par rflexe, pour consulter mes mail, j'ai pris machinalement mon tlphone portable et j'ai ouvert l'espace Orange...

----------


## peter27x

> D&D, que de bonheur 
> 
> Sinon, qui a jou  Wolfenstein ?


Prsent !

Et aussi  Commander Keen... qui d'autre a jou  ce jeu ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

On parle bien des rflexes de "geek" dans l'IRL?

- Ds que j'ai un truc  pens, je le note dans mon iPhone
- Quand je fais une connerie (comme cass une assiette), je rflchie si j'ai fait une sauvegarde avant!
- Je cherche le port USB dans ma voiture
- Je fais mes courses chez Chronodrive...
- Je pourrai appeler mon potentiel fils Neo (non je rigole mais pas loin...)
- Je rippe mes CD originaux (pour mettre dans ma voiture)

----------


## peter27x

> On parle bien des rflexes de "geek" dans l'IRL?
> 
> - Ds que j'ai un truc  pens, je le note dans mon iPhone
> *- Quand je fais une connerie (comme cass une assiette), je rflchie si j'ai fait une sauvegarde avant!*
> - Je cherche le port USB dans ma voiture
> - Je fais mes courses chez Chronodrive...
> - Je pourrai appeler mon potentiel fils Neo (non je rigole mais pas loin...)
> - Je rippe mes CD originaux (pour mettre dans ma voiture)


Ouais bon a va faut pas exagrer non plus...

----------


## Jidefix

Exemple en presque live:
mail que je viens d'envoyer  quelqu'un qui me reprochait une mauvaise gestion des try/catch en java:




> try{
> 	vaTeFaireFoutre();
> }
> catch(MarseilleException me){
> 	vaQuandMemeTeFaireFoutre();
> }
> finally{
> 	taBouche.close();
> }

----------


## beekeep

> - Je cherche le port USB dans ma voiture


j'en ai un et c'est vraiment trs pratique.

mais c'est pas un truc de Geek vu qu'il n'est pas sur l'ordinateur de bord  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rakken

Je crois que ma toute premire geekerie, c'tait un jour en primaire. On avait eu le droit de se servir des ordinateurs de l'poque (probablement des Thomsons), et aprs avoir fait le travail demand, on pouvais faire ce qu'on voulais. En fouillant un peu, j'ai trouv un petit jeu d'levage de hamster en mode texte, super fun, et sachant que je ne pourrai pas l'emener pour jouer avec chez moi, je me suis appliqu  bien retenir toutes les rgles pour pouvoir le recoder plus tard  ::yaisse2:: 
Ce qui est fort, c'est que j'ai eu cette ide l genre 6 ans avant de faire de faire mon premier vrai programme.

D'ailleurs, j'ai encore les rgles en tte et je ne l'ai toujours pas cod ;-p

----------


## peter27x

> Je crois que ma toute premire geekerie, c'tait un jour en primaire. On avait eu le droit de se servir des ordinateurs de l'poque (probablement des Thomsons), et aprs avoir fait le travail demand, on pouvais faire ce qu'on voulais. En fouillant un peu, j'ai trouv un petit jeu d'levage de hamster en mode texte, super fun, et sachant que je ne pourrai pas l'emener pour jouer avec chez moi, je me suis appliqu  bien retenir toutes les rgles pour pouvoir le recoder plus tard 
> Ce qui est fort, c'est que j'ai eu cette ide l genre 6 ans avant de faire de faire mon premier vrai programme.
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'ai encore les rgles en tte et je ne l'ai toujours pas cod ;-p


Ben cris nous les rgles ici mme qu'on puisse en profiter !

----------


## millie

> D'ailleurs, j'ai encore les rgles en tte et je ne l'ai toujours pas cod ;-p


Futur dfi, futur dfi de dvp !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## peter27x

> Futur dfi, futur dfi de dvp !


Ouais mais un levage de hamster en mode texte a donne quoi ?

Proposition pour reprsenter un hamster : @


Edit: 

exemple cage avec trois hamster:
________
| @@@  |
---------

----------


## LooserBoy

Aujourd'hui  la cantine, une charmante demoiselle passe et je scotche...  ::aie:: 
Les collgues me regardent morts de rire et la seule rponse que j'ai eu  leur donner lors de mon retour  la ralit tait que j'avais fait cran bleu...  ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

> Aujourd'hui  la cantine, une charmante demoiselle passe et je scotche... 
> Les collgues me regardent morts de rire et la seule rponse que j'ai eu  leur donner lors de mon retour  la ralit tait que j'avais fait cran bleu...


Ou bien que tu venais de faire un LooserBoy.reset();

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ouais bon a va faut pas exagrer non plus...


Ca m'est dj arriv, si si... Bon je me suis senti con mais  force de jouer aux FPS sur PC aussi... ::oops::

----------


## Rakken

> Ouais mais un levage de hamster en mode texte a donne quoi ?
> Proposition pour reprsenter un hamster : @
> 
> Edit: 
> exemple cage avec trois hamster:
> ________
> | @@@ |
> ---------


C'tait un peu l'ide ^_^. On commencait avec deux petites cages, un hamster male et un hamster femelle. Et l'ide, c'tait qu'ils se reproduisent quand on les mets dans la mme cage. 
A la gnration n+1, on pouvais choisir de vendre les bbs hamster ( cet age l on ne pouvait pas encore dterminer leur sexe) ou les laisser grandir.
n+2 : Les bbs hamsters sont devenus grands, et on peut les accoupler a leur tour ou les vendres.
Et aprs, il y a les contraintes : il y a de la nourriture, qu'il faut acheter rgulirement (forcement, plus on a de hamster, plus c'est cher ^^) et la taille des cages. Si on fait trop d'accouplement et qu'il n'y a pas la place dans les cages pour les nouveaux ns, ca fait des touffements et une partie des hamsters meurent. 
On peut videment acheter de nouvelles cages. 
Aprs, il y avait galement une gestion d'vnement, facon "carte chance". Du genre "une pidemie  tu tout les hamsters de la cage1" ou "vous venez de gagner le premier pris du concours de beaut pour hamster vous gagner +x sous". 

Bon aprs, partant de cette base l, on peut videment trouver des rgles  l'infini ;-)

----------


## peter27x

> Ca m'est dj arriv, si si... Bon je me suis senti con mais  force de jouer aux FPS sur PC aussi...


Moi rien  voir mais ton logo est cool, j'ai la chanson dans la tte maintenant, ha bravo !

----------


## Lyche

Y'a un jeu sur le net. Cochon land, ou tu dois faire pareil, sans grer l'accouplement  ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

> C'tait un peu l'ide ^_^. On commencait avec deux petites cages, un hamster male et un hamster femelle. Et l'ide, c'tait qu'ils se reproduisent quand on les mets dans la mme cage. 
> A la gnration n+1, on pouvais choisir de vendre les bbs hamster ( cet age l on ne pouvait pas encore dterminer leur sexe) ou les laisser grandir.
> n+2 : Les bbs hamsters sont devenus grands, et on peut les accoupler a leur tour ou les vendres.
> Et aprs, il y a les contraintes : il y a de la nourriture, qu'il faut acheter rgulirement (forcement, plus on a de hamster, plus c'est cher ^^) et la taille des cages. Si on fait trop d'accouplement et qu'il n'y a pas la place dans les cages pour les nouveaux ns, ca fait des touffements et une partie des hamsters meurent. 
> On peut videment acheter de nouvelles cages. 
> Aprs, il y avait galement une gestion d'vnement, facon "carte chance". Du genre "une pidemie  tu tout les hamsters de la cage1" ou "vous venez de gagner le premier pris du concours de beaut pour hamster vous gagner +x sous". 
> 
> Bon aprs, partant de cette base l, on peut videment trouver des rgles  l'infini ;-)


Finalement c'est assez proche du vieux jeu "Island" sur Thomson dont j'ai post un screenshot un peu plus haut ("...vos os desschs...").

----------


## Monstros Velu

J'ai jou au jeu des hamster au collge, tu me rapelles des souvenirs !

Bon, sinon, la nuit dernire, j'ai cod mon jeux de gestion 4X qui va de la prhistoire (au dmare avec 2 gus, et un baton enflamm, genre 2001, ou La guerre du feu)  la conqute spatiale (avec Babylon V et Startrek). Evidement, c'tait de la 3D ultra-raliste (les squences de cinamtique de Blizzard et les film de Squaresoft faisaient ple figure). Mais heureusement, il y avait une stagiaire avec moi pour les tches essentielles (apporter une canette de coca vers 2h du matin -j'ai du ouvrir un oeil et voir le rveil  ce moment l je pense-)... Quand je me suis rveill, j'ai regard mon ordi, il tait teint, et je me suis dit "arg, j'ai pas fait de back-up", avant d raliser que j'avais rv.

----------


## peter27x

> J'ai jou au jeu des hamster au collge, tu me rapelles des souvenirs !


Moi aussi j'y ai jou mais l'emmerdant c'est que le hamster c'tait moi...   ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

a consiste en quoi le jeu du hamster au collge?

----------


## Monstros Velu

> a consiste en quoi le jeu du hamster au collge?


Ca a t expliqu par Rakken dans le post #136

----------


## Lyche

Heu, je pensais que c'tait diffrent genre le jeu du foulard. (oui j'assimile le collge  des jeux dangereux  ::aie:: )

----------


## Yazoo70

> Heu, je pensais que c'tait diffrent genre le jeu du foulard. (oui j'assimile le collge  des jeux dangereux )


Ouai le jeu du hamster en fait tu remplies tes joues de PQ jusqu'a touffer !
Attention il faut pas le faire tout seul, il faut quelqu'un pour te rveiller quand tu perdras connaissance :/
Sensations extrmes non garanties  :;):

----------


## Lyche

haa ! je savais bien que c'tait un jeu dangereux  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

::cfou::

----------


## Golgotha

Hello,

Le soir j'teins ma tour pour all bien au chaud dans mon lit.....
..... o j'ai mon portable qui m'attend !  ::fou::

----------


## peter27x

> Hello,
> 
> Le soir j'teins ma tour pour all bien au chaud dans mon lit.....
> ..... o j'ai mon portable qui m'attend !


Et dans les toilettes y'a un i-pod accroch  ct du PQ ?  ::P:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Et dans les toilettes y'a un i-pod accroch  ct du PQ ?


Yarghl! J'y vais avec mon Eee...  ::oops::

----------


## peter27x

> Yarghl! J'y vais avec mon Eee...


Ha ouais, moi je me contente d'y lire des magazines de running qui y trainent... Chacun son truc !

----------


## NutellaPiou

En parlant de toilettes : 

Comme j'ai pas de wifi, quand je vais aux toilettes avec mon portable, je tire un cable pour avoir accs au net quand j'suis sur le trne  ::mrgreen:: 

Du coup sur mumble : "Tu fais quoi?" -> "Ben j'fais caca"  ::king:: 

J'suis pass du ct obscur !

----------


## peter27x

> En parlant de toilettes : 
> 
> Comme j'ai pas de wifi, quand je vais aux toilettes avec mon portable, je tire un cable pour avoir accs au net quand j'suis sur le trne 
> 
> Du coup sur mumble : "Tu fais quoi?" -> "Ben j'fais caca" 
> 
> J'suis pass du ct obscur !


Je suis qd mme loin d'tre geek comme vous autres, moi j'ai juste un pc "tour" dans le "bureau-fourre-tout"  la maison, un pc qui plante, qui est lent, alors qu'il est rcent avec vista... et je m'en sers trs peu, juste pour consulter la mto, les pages jaunes, quelques sites de running et mon compte en banque... aprs je l'teins et j'y touche pas de la journe...

----------


## Lyche

cherche pas, un pc avec vista, neuf ou pas est lent et plante.. J'en ai achet 1 y'a 3 jours, vista dessus, IE qui plante, mes services windows qui merdent et ma carte wifi qui dtecte aucun rseau.. Bienvenu dans le fabuleux monde de Windows Vista..

----------


## Golgotha

Dans le genre Geek chiant  la maison :

"Va pas l!! je t'ai dj dit que tu est pile dans le flux wifi..."  ::aie:: 

(Bah oui... je perd 200Kb/s ds que ma copine passe entre mon ordi et ma livebox...)

En plus de faire chier, personne ne comprends de quoi je parle  la maison.. ::mouarf::

----------


## peter27x

> cherche pas, un pc avec vista, neuf ou pas est lent et plante.. J'en ai achet 1 y'a 3 jours, vista dessus, IE qui plante, mes services windows qui merdent et ma carte wifi qui dtecte aucun rseau.. Bienvenu dans le fabuleux monde de Windows Vista..


Oui, d'ailleurs je dois rectifier, quand je dis "je l'teins" en fait 1 fois sur 3 c'est lui qui dcide tout seul du moment o je dois l'teindre, en plantant comme une grosse merde... alors que j'tais en train d'crire un mail par exemple... gnial.  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> Dans le genre Geek chiant  la maison :
> 
> "Va pas l!! je t'ai dj dit que tu est pile dans le flux wifi..." 
> 
> (Bah oui... je perd 200Kb/s ds que ma copine passe entre mon ordi et ma livebox...)
> 
> En plus de faire chier, personne ne comprends de quoi je parle  la maison..


J'ai remarqu que lorsque qqn monte les escalier chez moi, la connexion freeze ... au dbut je croyais que j'tais fou mais les stats jouent dans mon sens  ::aie:: 

Pourtant je croyais que les matires bloquantes pour le wifi c'tait plutt la porcelaine (les toilettes quoi  ::oops:: ) le bton arm (mtal ...) mais pas le corps humain (matires "biologiques")

----------


## DonKnacki

> J'ai remarqu que lorsque qqn monte les escalier chez moi, la connexion freeze ... au dbut je croyais que j'tais fou mais les stats jouent dans mon sens 
> 
> Pourtant je croyais que les matires bloquantes pour le wifi c'tait plutt la porcelaine (les toilettes quoi ) le bton arm (mtal ...) mais pas le corps humain (matires "biologiques")


Tu es peut tre entour de cyborg  ::alerte::

----------


## peter27x

> J'ai remarqu que lorsque qqn monte les escalier chez moi, la connexion freeze ... au dbut je croyais que j'tais fou mais les stats jouent dans mon sens 
> 
> Pourtant je croyais que les matires bloquantes pour le wifi c'tait plutt la porcelaine (les toilettes quoi ) le bton arm (mtal ...) mais pas le corps humain (matires "biologiques")


Comme quoi on nous raconte beaucoup de conneries sur les ondes d'une manire gnrale...

----------


## Lyche

ce sont des aliens ! leurs corps sont remplis de mtaux  trs forte densit qui bloquent les ondes ! Ils sont l pour couper nos moyens de communication et envahir notre monde !!

----------


## peter27x

> ce sont des aliens ! leurs corps sont remplis de mtaux  trs forte densit qui bloquent les ondes ! Ils sont l pour couper nos moyens de communication et envahir notre monde !!


Ouais et accessoirement faire crac-crac avec nous  l'insu de notre plein gr... grrr saloperie d'alien va !   :8O:

----------


## Golgotha

> Ouais et accessoirement faire crac-crac avec nous  l'insu de notre plein gr... grrr saloperie d'alien va !


 ::mouarf:: 

tout s'explique  :8O:

----------


## peter27x

> tout s'explique


Et d'ailleurs lequel d'entre vous dirait non  "la mutante" mme en sachant qui elle est ? Hein ? Ha on fait moins les malins l !!   ::yaisse3::

----------


## Golgotha

> Et d'ailleurs lequel d'entre vous dirait non  "la mutante" mme en sachant qui elle est ? Hein ? Ha on fait moins les malins l !!


Le Geek est faible....

Dans le mme genre si tu les  pas dj vu je te conseil :

Decoys / Decoys II  

c'est du cultissime pour geek  ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

> Le Geek est faible....
> 
> Dans le mme genre si tu les  pas dj vu je te conseil :
> 
> Decoys / Decoys II  
> 
> c'est du cultissime pour geek


Bon tu me fais penser que j'ai qd mme matt plusieurs fois tous les pisodes de X-Files de la saison 1  la 5 sans m'en lasser...  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

Tu avais une fausse carte du FBI toi aussi?

----------


## peter27x

> Tu avais une fausse carte du FBI toi aussi?


Non par contre ft un temps j'avais le petit poster "I want to believe"  ct du pc...  ::roll::  ::bug::

----------


## Golgotha

Arf... je suis trop jeune moi, mais je compte bien les regarder un jour  ::D: 

[ Gnration club Dorothe  ::scarymov::  ]

remarque, au moin j'ai eu ma dose de DBZ  ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

> Arf... je suis trop jeune moi, mais je compte bien les regarder un jour 
> 
> [ Gnration club Dorothe  ]
> 
> remarque, au moin j'ai eu ma dose de DBZ


Il est pas l'heure de ton bibi toi ?

Bien chaud avec du miel c'est a ?

----------


## Golgotha

> Il est pas l'heure de ton bibi toi ?
> 
> Bien chaud avec du miel c'est a ?


Et le papy, il veux un Grog, avec du miel c'est a ?  ::P: 

moi j'ai des bon souvenir de tout a :
- les muscls, les filles d'a cot.. que du culte quoi !  ::mouarf::

----------


## peter27x

> Et le papy, il veux un Grog, avec du miel c'est a ? 
> 
> moi j'ai des bon souvenir de tout a :
> - les muscls, les filles d'a cot.. que du culte quoi !


Et Judo Boy, t'as connu ?

Peu de gens s'en souviennent, mme ceux de ma gnration... bizarre.  :8O:

----------


## Lyche

Hokuto No Ken !!
Ha, la bonne poque des mission de tl pleines de combats, de violence et autres histoires totalement dlurs  16h un mercredi aprs midi devant un chocolat chaud et des biscuit  ::aie:: 

bizarrement, je ne garde absolument pas un bon souvenir des muscls et autres niaiseries du genre..

Quand je pense  ce que la tl diffuse pour nos gamins de nos jours.. TlTeub ouai !  ::marteau::

----------


## Yazoo70

Perso mes parents m'empchaient de regarder le culb dorothe parceque c'tait 'trop stupide'

Aujourd'hui je les remercie  ::):

----------


## peter27x

> Hokuto No Ken !!
> Ha, la bonne poque des mission de tl pleines de combats, de violence et autres histoires totalement dlurs  16h un mercredi aprs midi devant un chocolat chaud et des biscuit 
> 
> bizarrement, je ne garde absolument pas un bon souvenir des muscls et autres niaiseries du genre..
> 
> Quand je pense  ce que la tl diffuse pour nos gamins de nos jours.. TlTeub ouai !



Pareil, moi aussi je n'ai aucun bon souvenir des conneries style muscls, blagues de dorothe avec Jacky, Corbier, etc... tout a c'tait les trucs pnibles et lourds entre les dessins anims et sries jap (x-or, goldorak, etc...)...

----------


## Lyche

> Perso mes parents m'empchaient de regarder le culb dorothe parceque c'tait 'trop stupide'
> 
> Aujourd'hui je les remercie


On en est pas plus con de nos jours. Je regardais rarement les conneries que disait Dorothe et ses acolytes, j'tais plutt a manger mes biscuits en attendant que mes sries commencent  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> Perso mes parents m'empchaient de regarder le culb dorothe parceque c'tait 'trop stupide'
> 
> Aujourd'hui je les remercie


+1000 Enfin sauf les DBZ !!

----------


## Yazoo70

> On en est pas plus con de nos jours. Je regardais rarement les conneries que disait Dorothe et ses acolytes, j'tais plutt a manger mes biscuits en attendant que mes sries commencent


Ouai mais on est pas tous faits pareil alors si a se trouve j'aurais gard des squelles graves  ::aie:: 




> +1000 Enfin sauf les DBZ !!


Ouai j'ai pas de culture DBZ du tout mais c'est pas grave comme j'aime pas les mangas, a me handicape pas trop ^^

----------


## Deallyra

Un truc geek ?

La semaine dernire... Je suis alle au Leclerc et mon pre m'attendait dans la voiture, voiture de prt de Renault qu'on venait de rcuprer...

Lui  se garer pour trouver une place et moi  aller chercher les deux trois courses.

Je reviens dans le parking et me dit : "M*rde, je ne connais pas l'IP de la voiture :s "

----------


## peter27x

> Hokuto No Ken !!
> Ha, la bonne poque des mission de tl pleines de combats, de violence et autres histoires totalement dlurs  16h un mercredi aprs midi devant un chocolat chaud et des biscuit 
> 
> bizarrement, je ne garde absolument pas un bon souvenir des muscls et autres niaiseries du genre..
> 
> *Quand je pense  ce que la tl diffuse pour nos gamins de nos jours..* TlTeub ouai !



M6 a heureusement eu la bonne ide de rediffuser les barbapapa depuis qques semaines !

C'est bien le seul truc pas trop dbile que peut regarder mon fils sans que je me dise "merde j'espre qu' il va pas devenir aussi dbile que le dessin anim qu'il regarde..."  ::aie::

----------


## Golgotha

> +1000 Enfin sauf les DBZ !!


Moi j'ai gard des squelles..  rester scotch devant DBZ et les chevalier du zodiaque j'ai toujours garder un espoir de pouvoir un jour, soi avoir une armure d'or  ::mrgreen::  ou me transformer un jour tant trop nerv par mon patron !!  ::king::  

mais je prfre a au truc de maintenant, genre dora  ::aie::   jsui tomber 5 min le matin la dessus  moiter rveill, j'ai failli rst bloquer en mode lgume.

----------


## peter27x

> Moi j'ai gard des squelles..  rester scotch devant DBZ et les chevalier du zodiaque j'ai toujours garder un espoir de pouvoir un jour, soi avoir une armure d'or  ou me transformer un jour tant trop nerv par mon patron !!  
> 
> mais je prfre a au truc de maintenant, genre dora   jsui tomber 5 min le matin la dessus  moiter rveill, j'ai failli rst bloquer en mode lgume.


Pareil, mme mon fils de 4 ans ne veut plus regarder Dora il dit que c'est nul... Ouf !  ::roll:: 

Dans le style bien dbile y'a aussi les dessins anims de T'Choupi...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Tu t'imagines frapper ton patron du bout des doigts en faisant des cries de gonzess et une fois que tu lui a mis 500 coups en moins de 2 secondes le regarder et lui dire :

"Tu ne le sais pas encore mais tu es dj mort"

 ::haha::  trop la blague

Edit : L'avantage (le seul  ::aie:: ) de Dora, c'est qu'ils se familiarisent avec l'anglais..  ::dehors::

----------


## peter27x

> Tu t'imagines frapper ton patron du bout des doigts en faisant des cries de gonzess et une fois que tu lui a mis 500 coups en moins de 2 secondes le regarder et lui dire :
> 
> "Tu ne le sais pas encore mais tu es dj mort"
> 
>  trop la blague


Et 50 coups de clavier dans la tronche en 10 secondes a compte pareil ou pas ?

----------


## Lyche

> Et 50 coups de clavier dans la tronche en 10 secondes a compte pareil ou pas ?


si tu pousses les cris de fille avec a devrait  ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

> si tu pousses les cris de fille avec a devrait


Cool je prendrai ma voix de tte comme ils disent  M6   ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

> J'ai remarqu que lorsque qqn monte les escalier chez moi, la connexion freeze ... au dbut je croyais que j'tais fou mais les stats jouent dans mon sens 
> 
> Pourtant je croyais que les matires bloquantes pour le wifi c'tait plutt la porcelaine (les toilettes quoi ) le bton arm (mtal ...) mais pas le corps humain (matires "biologiques")


L'eau bloque le wifi et on est compos d'au moins 70% d'eau!
Donc c'est normal de parasiter le signal.

Et l'hmoglobine est fortement compose d'oxyde de fer.
Et si on est comme moi, avec un taux de fer dans le sang trop important, on est une vraie plaie pour les antennes...  ::aie::

----------


## Golgotha

> Tu t'imagines frapper ton patron du bout des doigts en faisant des cries de gonzess et une fois que tu lui a mis 500 coups en moins de 2 secondes le regarder et lui dire :
> 
> "Tu ne le sais pas encore mais tu es dj mort"
> 
>  trop la blague


 ::mouarf::  j'en peut plus... j'ai du all faire un tour dehors tellement je suis MDR, (mes collgue me regardais bizarrement...)

----------


## peter27x

> j'en peut plus... j'ai du all faire un tour dehors tellement je suis MDR, (mes collgue me regardais bizarrement...)


Marrant moi j'ai mme pas esquiss un sourire...  ::roll::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Marrant moi j'ai mme pas esquiss un sourire...


Dsol mais +1
Pas la mme culture  :;):

----------


## Golgotha

Bah, a doit tre le stress les gas, fo pter un coup  :;): 


sinon, c'est normale, moi je me poile sur des truc genre manga dbile : love hina, full mtal panic (je suis fan), love & collage...  ::D: 

c'est pas pour autant que je suis dbile, vous en faite pas, je lit aussi bien du kant et des livre philo sur le dterminisme et le libre arbitre... mais a fait tout de suite chier tout le monde quand j'en parle donc...

----------


## supersnail

Autre geekerie: j'allais me mettre  vouloir baisser le son de mon imprimante  ::aie::

----------


## mphistopheles

> Autre geekerie: j'allais me mettre  vouloir baisser le son de mon imprimante


Le voisin d'a cot mettait la musique  fond.J'ai dj pass plus d'une minute  baisser le son de mon ordi en ralant par-ce que a marchait pas... avant de me rappeler qu'il n'tais pas "li"  la chaine du voisin...

----------


## peter27x

> Le voisin d'a cot mettait la musique  fond.J'ai dj pass plus d'une minute  baisser le son de mon ordi en ralant par-ce que a marchait pas... avant de me rappeler qu'il n'tais pas "li"  la chaine du voisin...


L mon cher a n'a hlas rien  voir avec la geekerie, mais plutt avec la psychiatrie...  ::aie::

----------


## Prjprj

Quand je me balade dans la rue, je regarde les plaques d'immatriculation, je me marre quand je vois des 404 ou des DNS sur ces plaques, les passants me prennent pour un fou...

----------


## peter27x

> Quand je me balade dans la rue, je regarde les plaques d'immatriculation, je me marre quand je vois des 404 ou des DNS sur ces plaques, les passants me prennent pour un fou...


Ha ouais putain que c'est drle... c'est sr...  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

Perso ma palque d'immatriculation c'est une "AMD"
On est un geek jusqu'au bout ou on l'est pas hein  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Perso ma palque d'immatriculation c'est une "AMD"
> On est un geek jusqu'au bout ou on l'est pas hein


Hey moi c'est WQ ! (pour les adeptes de vi)... :;):

----------


## peter27x

> Hey moi c'est WQ ! (pour les adeptes de vi)...


J'ai deux caisses, une en BCH, l'autre en BBW, si vous trouvez un lien geekeux l dedans... ?   :8-):

----------


## erfindel

Arf... si on tappe BBW dans google le premier liens est un truc de p0rn  ::aie:: , alors que BCH est un "code correcteur" 

=> p0rn + code = geek  ::aie::

----------


## Golgotha

hh, moi j'ai un AHQ : Ad Hoc Query    ::aie::

----------


## peter27x

> Arf... si on tappe BBW dans google le premier liens est un truc de p0rn , alors que BCH est un "code correcteur" 
> 
> => p0rn + code = geek


Argh chui foutu... en plus moi BCH a me fait penser  BitCH...  :8O:

----------


## Golgotha

> Argh chui foutu... en plus moi BCH a me fait penser  BitCH...


Toi t'es vraiment foutu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## peter27x

> Arf... si on tappe BBW dans google le premier liens est un truc de p0rn , alors que BCH est un "code correcteur" 
> 
> => p0rn + code = geek


Putain j'ai regard BBW dans google / images c'est que du porno de grosses...  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> Putain j'ai regard BBW dans google / images c'est que du porno de grosses...


Et as tu regarder BCH?  ::aie::

----------


## Currahee

Avec :

"Prendre son PC portable aux toilettes en douce de sa future femme et des beaux-parents associs au domicile de ces derniers tout en rallongeant le temps de la pause caca de 5min pour tre tranquille (le PC est bien sr connect au net du futur beau-frre...)"

Est-ce que je peux tre considr comme un tant soit peu geek ???

A dfaut :

- ma copine veut changer le format de notre faire-part de mariage une fois ces derniers tous fait, qu' cela ne tienne une macro, et le tour est jou...

- comment comparer cout du traiteur dans une salle et un repas au restaurant pour un mariage du point de vue financier : 
1) de tte  la grosse (mthode papa)
2) sur une feuille avec une calcu et de la patience (mthode maman)
3) dans une feuille excel ou tout est paramtr jusqu'au nb de verres de jus de fruits bus par les gamins de la cousine qui si a se touve ne viendront mme pas, et l je me rends compte que mme a je l'ai pris en compte puisque dans notre fichier d'invit il n'y a pas 1 ou 0  ct de chaque invit pour vient / vient pas, mais un chiffre de 0  3 qui indique la probabilit de prsence de chaque invit, ce qui fait qu'en divisant par 3  la fin j'ai bien sr un nombre d'invits probable  virgule ...  ::aie::  (mthode moi, geek ou les deux...)

----------


## peter27x

> Et as tu regarder BCH?


Je viens de le faire y'a rien de "choquant"  ::P: , pourquoi ce " ::aie:: " ?

----------


## peter27x

> Avec :
> 
> "Prendre son PC portable aux toilettes en douce de sa future femme et des beaux-parents associs au domicile de ces derniers tout en rallongeant le temps de la pause caca de 5min pour tre tranquille (le PC est bien sr connect au net du futur beau-frre...)"
> 
> Est-ce que je peux tre considr comme un tant soit peu geek ???
> 
> A dfaut :
> 
> - ma copine veut changer le format de notre faire-part de mariage une fois ces derniers tous fait, qu' cela ne tienne une macro, et le tour est jou...
> ...


Prends en compte les types bourrs qui vont gerber sur la moquette et les nappes en soie du gentil restaurateur... et tu prfreras vite les chaises en plastique et le lino de la salle des ftes...

----------


## Gnoce

> Je viens de le faire y'a rien de "choquant" , pourquoi ce "" ?


On explique au dessus que "bbw" a envoi sur du pr0n et que "bch" est un code correcteur, et tu as regard QUE "bbw" ...

C'est tout  ::aie::  !

----------


## peter27x

> On explique au dessus que "bbw" a envoi sur du pr0n et que "bch" est un code correcteur, et tu as regard QUE "bbw" ...
> 
> C'est tout  !


Ben oui je me demandais pourquoi BBW pouvait avoir un rapport avec du porn... le code correcteur ok pourquoi pas, a m'intriguait pas, c'est tout !

Tu vois le mal partout toi...  ::aie::

----------


## Isythiel

Peut-tre dja dit mais bon, a m'arrive souvent :

Aller se coucher aprs avoir tent de debug un programme (genre gros projet  rendre pour le lendemain) et se lever au milieu de la nuit (ou le matin) en ayant inconsciemment trouv la solution...

----------


## peter27x

> Peut-tre dja dit mais bon, a m'arrive souvent :
> 
> Aller se coucher aprs avoir tent de debug un programme (genre gros projet  rendre pour le lendemain) et se lever au milieu de la nuit (ou le matin) en ayant inconsciemment trouv la solution...


Pour moi rien  voir avec la geekerie car cela (trouver des solutions en dormant / rvant) affecte tous les domaines de la vie.

----------


## Golgotha

Dans le genre Geek,

A chaque fois que je vais a la fnac ou dans des boutique "dite" spcialis et que j'essaye d'engager une conversation pseudo pro sur l'info j'ai l'impression d'avoir soudain rveiller une vielle langue morte de plus de 100 millions d'anne...  ::cry:: 

- bonjour, vous avez des lecteur blue ray en bulk ?
- ........ plait-il ?  ::aie:: 

Ou comment apprendre aux vendeurs leur mtier...

----------


## peter27x

> Dans le genre Geek,
> 
> A chaque fois que je vais a la fnac ou dans des boutique "dite" spcialis et que j'essaye d'engager une conversation pseudo pro sur l'info j'ai l'impression d'avoir soudain rveiller une vielle langue morte de plus de 100 millions d'anne... 
> 
> - bonjour, vous avez des lecteur blue ray en bulk ?
> - ........ plait-il ? 
> 
> Ou comment apprendre aux vendeurs leur mtier...


 ::alerte::    Geek detected !!     ::alerte::

----------


## Golgotha

Encore pire,

a m'est dj arriv de prendre le contrle de mon PC laisser allumer chez moi depuis mon boulo histoire de mettre quelque DL de srie en route pour le soir 

....  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Lyche

Ce week end vacances en Italie, pour le retour je prend l'avion (entre 2 heures d'avion et 12h de train le choix est vite fait  ::aie:: ) J'arrive pour passer les contrles et l, que vois-je? une file d'attente superbement bien faite.. premire chose que je me dis.. "Putain ils savent bien mazer pour gagner de la place ces cons" Avis aux puristes  ::aie::

----------


## Neolander

Une fois, j'tais face  quelqu'un qui parlait, parlait, parlait, et  un moment j'ai sorti "Attends, je demande l'accs au mutex pour en placer une, je m'endors, et quand tu as fini tu me rveilles"  ::aie::

----------


## tigunn

::ccool::  
Je me surprend souvent en train de faire un ctrl+S (avec la main gauche svp) alors que je suis trs loin d'un clavier?
C'est grave docteur?   ::calim2::

----------


## Rakken

Ah, le syndrome du contrle+s. Je m'en sert quasiment comme d'une ponctuation. Je ne peux pas crire trois mots sans faire ctrl+s aussitt !

----------


## Lyche

J'tais pas comme a avant, jusqu' ce que je perde 3h de travail un jour ou mon pc a plant. Depuis je fais des ctrl + s n'importe quand, parfois mme quand je consulte un site web  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

Ah? Vous aussi? 
Parfois pour tre vraiment sre, j'en fais mme trois d'affil.

Pense geek la premire fois que j'ai rencontr un collgue qui avait un avant-bras en moins: "La vache, a doit pas tre pratique pour la souris." Genre le gars, c'est srement son soucis principal dans la vie.  ::oops::

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est aussi une des raisons pour laquelle je me prends souvent  faire ctrl-s dans firefox...

----------


## *.Har(d)t

J'ai aussi la maladie du ctrl+s, je tape pas une ligne sans en faire un.

J'ai aussi une anecdote de geek : Une fois j'ai cass un verre en faisant la vaisselle, et la premire chose, automatique, que mon cerveau a envoy  ma main c'est "ctrl+z"

 ::?:  C'est grave

----------


## Golgotha

> J'ai aussi la maladie du ctrl+s, je tape pas une ligne sans en faire un.
> 
> J'ai aussi une anecdote de geek : Une fois j'ai cass un verre en faisant la vaisselle, et la premire chose, automatique, que mon cerveau a envoy  ma main c'est "ctrl+z"
> 
>  C'est grave


c'est claire,  une priode je jouai beaucoup  Gothic ou je faisais des Quicksave/Quickload en pagaille, jusque au moment ou un jour voyant un belle femme passer devant moi je me dise "facile, suffit juste de faire un pti Quicksave et d'aller l'embrasser pour savoir si je lui plait, si je me prends une baffe je Quickload...  ::mrgreen:: "

----------


## Gnoce

> c'est claire,  une priode je jouai beaucoup  Gothic ou je faisais des Quicksave/Quickload en pagaille, jusque au moment ou un jour voyant un belle femme passer devant moi je me dise "facile, suffit juste de faire un pti Quicksave et d'aller l'embrasser pour savoir si je lui plait, si je me prends une baffe je Quickload... "


*Gnoce se prends  rver  ::aie::

----------


## *.Har(d)t

D'avoir lu ce sujet, je me surprends  faire des trucs vraiment geekesques dont je ne me rendais mme pas compte.

En ce moment mme, je suis en train de configurer un serveur de test sur un ordinateur portable, via Dameware Remote control.

Cet ordinateur est  30 cm de moi, sur mon bureau... (mais a me gave de me retourner sans cesse, et de devoir utiliser un touchpad sur un cran 17", alors que j'ai une souris et un cran 22" sur mon poste...)  ::calim2::

----------


## davcha

Discuter sur Skype alors qu'on est dans la mme pice... C'est geek ?

----------


## millie

> Discuter sur Skype alors qu'on est dans la mme pice... C'est geek ?


Si la personne est sourde et muette, a peut tre pratique.

----------


## Alp

Pour ma part, je fais des Ctrl+X Ctrl+S (sauvegarde sous emacs) partout : logiciels de bureautique, quand je tape un message sur le forum, ... C'est grave docteur ?  ::aie::

----------


## supersnail

Ben moi,je viens de me surprendre  appuyer sur "Tab" pour complter un mot quelconque sur le chat...

C'est grave?  ::aie::

----------


## Deallyra

Heu...

Tu appuierais sur [tab] pour l'auto compltion sur une feuille en papier ok.

Sur le chat... Barf ^^

----------


## bourvil

moi des fois, je lis un bouquin, et je fais crtl+F pour rechercher des informations sur des passages que j'ai deja lus...

----------


## Freyja

> moi des fois, je lis un bouquin, et je fais crtl+F pour rechercher des informations sur des passages que j'ai deja lus...


oooh oui cette fonction me manque beaucoup...




> c'est claire,  une priode je jouai beaucoup  Gothic ou je faisais des Quicksave/Quickload en pagaille, jusque au moment ou un jour voyant un belle femme passer devant moi je me dise "facile, suffit juste de faire un pti Quicksave et d'aller l'embrasser pour savoir si je lui plait, si je me prends une baffe je Quickload... "


Ah toi aussi ? :p

----------


## Monstros Velu

C'est tout l'intert de la vie, de ne pas avoir de cheat code !

$money
$money
$money

----------


## Golgotha

> C'est tout l'intert de la vie, de ne pas avoir de cheat code !
> 
> $money
> $money
> $money


... on peut toujours tricher en allant aux ptes...  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Rakken

> c'est claire,  une priode je jouai beaucoup  Gothic ou je faisais des Quicksave/Quickload en pagaille, jusque au moment ou un jour voyant un belle femme passer devant moi je me dise "facile, suffit juste de faire un pti Quicksave et d'aller l'embrasser pour savoir si je lui plait, si je me prends une baffe je Quickload... "


Ou. Par contre, si je me rfre  Oblivion auquel j'ai pas mal jou  une poque, quand j'en ai marre d'une qute qui ne veux pas se rsoudre, je quicksave, et je fais le psychophate  tuer tout les gens de la ville, aprs, calm, je quickload et c'est reparti. C'est vrai que dans la vraie vie, de temps en temps, se dfouler de la sorte, ca pourrait tre sympa  ::twisted:: 
Et puis si on pense  garder une sauvegarde de quand on est mme, mine de rien, ca rend immortel, c'est plutt cool ^^

----------


## Deallyra

Rakken...

je suis dsole de devoir briser tes rves mais les sauvegardes... a ne marche pas sur les humains u_u

edit : sauvegarde de quand tu es mme ok... Mais si tu oublies tout quel est l'intrt ?

----------


## Rakken

Qui a parl d'oublier ?
Quand tu te foire dans un jeu face  un boss en utilisant telle ou telle technique, tu recharges et tu changes de technique. Tu as ventuellement perdu des comptences, des niveaux, mais pas la mmoire ^_^

Et puis c'est nul que ca ne marche pas sur les humains alors que ca fonctionne sur les sims.

----------


## Yazoo70

> [...]je fais le psychophate  tuer tout les gens de la ville, aprs, calm, je quickload et c'est reparti. C'est vrai que dans la vraie vie, de temps en temps, se dfouler de la sorte, ca pourrait tre sympa


DEBUT:
Quicksave...Done
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6FUgs2W1aU
Quickload...Done
GO TO DEBUT

----------


## supersnail

bah sinon je finis toujours mes phrases par  ::aie:: 

c'est grave docteur?  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

Cela m'arrive lorsque je veut faire quelque chose de rflechis(ou faut viter de rater) de me dire: "Au pire je fait Crtl Z..."

Mon dieu sa soulage d'un poid ::mouarf::

----------


## Rakken

Ah, le coup des smiley... J'en mets pas mal, notamment sur irc ou quand j'envoi des mails privs. Du coup, quand j'envoi un mail officiel (genre  bon boss ou  des clients), faut que je fasse super attention  ne pas en mettre. 
Et du coup, j'ai l'impression d'tre super froid et dsagrable dans mon mail ;-p

----------


## Socki

Petite geekerie

J'ai beaucoup travaill avec java donc des fois, l'habitude, des ";" en fin de phrase.

----------


## Balbuzard

Developpez.com et un autre forum informatique sont les deux premieres "personnes"  a me souhaiter mon anniversaire  ::calim2:: 
Hier j'ai comme pris conscience d'un truc ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Developpez.com et un autre forum informatique sont les deux premieres "personnes"  a me souhaiter mon anniversaire 
> Hier j'ai comme pris conscience d'un truc


Dsol, mais a veut plus dire que t'as pas d'ami qu'autre choses ...

Donc  la limite no-life, mais pas GeeK

----------


## Lyche

::nono::  toutes les vrits ne sont pas bonne  dire Maxoo  ::roll::

----------


## Maxoo

> toutes les vrits ne sont pas bonne  dire Maxoo


Ce que je dteste par dessus tout c'est les personnes qui confondent :
- geek
- no-life
- nerd

C'est pas du tout la mme chose. D'ailleurs quand les journalistes parlent  la tl ils disent toujours GeeK pour n'importe quoi ....  ::(:

----------


## Lyche

Ce n'est pas une raison pour dire tout haut certaines choses qui ne sont pas forcment  dire  :;): 

Cela dit, je suis 100% d'accord avec toi.

 la tl ils font aussi l'amalgame entre jeux de rle et suicide, entre jeux vidos et accroc. Les auditeurs ont besoin de comprendre les choses, mais de faon simple, alors pour simplifier on fait des amalgames.

----------


## Maxoo

No-Life c'est pas un terme blessant.  :;):

----------


## Lyche

je parlais de ta premire phrase  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

Ce weekend, j'ai fait fort...
J'en avait marre de toujours oublier des trucs en faisant les courses alors je me suis fait un excel comme liste de course et avec mon eeepc et sa petite cl 3G, je comparais les prix en direct...

Les gens me regardaient un peu bizarrement...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

a c'est de l'esprit pratique  ::aie::  !

----------


## Golgotha

::sm::  


10 cout de fouet pour avoir parl de piratage.

----------


## Jidefix

> No-Life c'est pas un terme blessant.


Un petit peu quand mme...  :;): 
Sinon geek/no-life/nerd c'est un peu comme hacker/cracker et virus/ver: il y a autant de dfinitions que de personnes qui en parlent...

Si on revient aux origines un geek peut trs bien concerner un chimiste qui lache pas ses fioles, ou mme un amateur de bouquin qui ne parle que de a (d'ailleurs si on y rflchis la dfinition concerne aussi tout  fait les footeux qui parlent que de foot).





> Un geek (terme anglais) se prononant [giːk] ("guiik") est un strotype dcrivant une personne passionne, voire obsde, par un domaine prcis

----------


## Maxoo

@Jidefix, c'est pourtant simple :
geek : personne passionne d'une activitno-life : personne qui passe tout sons temps sur une activit au dtriment de ses relations socialesnerd : personne trs intelligente dans le monde de la science un peu solitairehacker : pirate gentilcracker : pirate mchant

Par contre pour moi je vois pas trop de diffrence entre ver et virus  ::koi::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Par contre pour moi je vois pas trop de diffrence entre ver et virus


Pour moi, un ver est un virus, mais pas le contraire  ::D: 
Apres c'est pas impossible que je me plante ^^

----------


## Jidefix

> @Jidefix, c'est pourtant simple :
> geek : personne passionne d'une activitno-life : personne qui passe tout sons temps sur une activit au dtriment de ses relations socialesnerd : personne trs intelligente dans le monde de la science un peu solitairehacker : pirate gentilcracker : pirate mchant


Oui en thorie mais les termes ont trs souvent driv et au final ce que les gens comprennent c'est bien souvent geek = nerd = nolife = gars qui passe un certain temps 
- jouer  des jeux de rle
- lire des bouquins de SF/fantasy
- faire des trucs sur son PC

alors c'est quoi la bonne dfinition, celle que les gens connaissent ou celle de wikipedia? (je crois pas que ce soit dans le dictionnaire, pas en France du moins)




> Par contre pour moi je vois pas trop de diffrence entre ver et virus


Ben moi dans la dfinition que j'avais lu j'avais compris a comme a:
- virus: programme malveillant
- ver: virus destin  pourir un PC (gnralement capable de se reproduire de lui-mme pour se transmettre  d'autres machines)
- spyware: virus destin  transmettre des informations personelles  une tierce personne
- malware: finalement un peu le mme effet qu'un ver (programme destin  perturber le fonctionnement d'une machine)
- trojan: virus destin  permettre  un hacker/cracker de prendre tout ou partie du controle d'une machine distante


j'avais lu a dans un bouquin et a m'avait bien plu comme dfinition mais a m'tonnerait que quelqu'un soit d'accord  :;): 
Dej je pense que pouvoir dfinir tout ces termes est aussi une consquence de la geekitude  :;):

----------


## millie

> - ver: virus destin  pourir un PC (gnralement capable de se reproduire de lui-mme pour se transmettre  d'autres machines)


Je n'ai pas la mme dfinition que toi : 
Un ver ne fait qu'utiliser "internet" ou un rseau pour infecter d'autres machines. Le ver n'infecte donc ni fichier, ni secteur de boot. 
A l'heure actuel, il n'y a quasiement plus que des vers.

D'ailleurs, un virus se reproduit forcement, sinon ce n'est pas vraiment un virus mais un simple logiciel malveillant  ::?: 

Aprs, le but, c'est pareil pour tous les virus : 
- dtruire
- ralentir
- espionner
- effectuer une tche.

----------


## Saten

> * geek : personne passionne d'une activit
>     * no-life : personne qui passe tout sons temps sur une activit au dtriment de ses relations sociales
>     * nerd : personne trs intelligente dans le monde de la science un peu solitaire
>     * hacker : pirate gentil
>     * cracker : pirate mchant


Attention, le terme geek tait  la base employe non pas pour les passionns, mais pour les dsigner les fous, puis c'est devenu les intellos... (genre blond boucl  lunettes qui bossait tout le temps), aprs l'informatique a modifi sa signification en quelqu'un qui se passionne pour l'informatique et peut passer beaucoup de temps sur son PC sans se lacer.

Enfin "hacker" et "cracker" sont 2 choses bien distinctes, le cracker va cracker...logique?  ::aie:: , c'est  dire qu'il va pirater les logiciels afin de neutraliser leurs scurits, tandis que le hacker est autre chose.
On distingue deux types de hackers:

- White hats (chapeaux blancs), ceux qui bidouilles, sont dous de connaissances pointues, et vont pntrer ou tenter de le faire dans des systmes d'informations avec comme unique but d'prouver leurs savoir faire, (leur ego aussi  ::mrgreen:: ) puis gnralement prvenir le responsable de ce systme qu'il y a des failles;

-Black hats (chapeaux noirs), ceux qui vont user de leurs connaissances pointues afin de prendre possession d'informations scurises, de les dtruires, les modifier ou mme d'introduire des fichiers malicieux dans le but d'endommager ou dtruire le systme vis. Bref... le ct sombre de la force  :;): 

Ces termes sont souvent mal employs, mme son altesse Wikipedia.fr prtend que black hat = cracker...  ::aie:: . **NO COMMENT**  ^^


Sinon pour en revenir au topic initial, personnellement, bon je suis en cole d'informatique OK, mais je suis capable en 30secondes de conversations avec un autre tudiant de ma classe de sortir au moins 5 de ces mots-l: "lol,imba,rush,owned,afk, misclick, omg, arf, cast, pet, etc...";
Je suis actuellement une cure de dsintox' ... 

Sinon en vnement, heu passer 5jours sur un pc avec 10heures de sommeil a compte?

----------


## Yazoo70

> Sinon pour en revenir au topic initial, personnellement, bon je suis en cole d'informatique OK, mais je suis capable en 30secondes de conversations avec un autre tudiant de ma classe de sortir au moins 5 de ces mots-l: "lol,imba,rush,owned,afk, misclick, omg, arf, cast, pet, etc...";
> Je suis actuellement une cure de dsintox' ...


Ouai c'est une de mes dformations les plus graves aussi. En gnral dans une discussion mes rflxes linguistiques de wowtiste reviennent que ce soit avec ma famille voir mme avec mon patron.
Mais en gnral j'arrive a m'en sortir en expliquant ^^

----------


## Deallyra

Mouais...

Ounaid ressort de temps  autres avec moi... Aprs "arf" c'est pas trop geek xD

----------


## Rakken

Ah, il y en a un que je ne maitrisais pas, "imba". Et hop, +1 dans ma connaissance de la geekitude ^^

----------


## Loceka

> Enfin "hacker" et "cracker" sont 2 choses bien distinctes


+1
cracker = software
hacker = web




> je suis capable en 30secondes de conversations avec un autre tudiant de ma classe de sortir au moins 5 de ces mots-l: "lol,imba,rush,owned,afk, misclick, omg, arf, cast, pet, etc...";


Ca compte pas, c'est du vocabulaire technique a ! Enfin "imba, rush, owned, afk, misclick, cast, pet" en tout cas ^^

Aprs c'est sr que dire "lol" ou "omg" dans une conversation a le fait pas  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> +1
> cracker = software
> hacker = web


QUu'est-ce qui empche un hacker d'oprer en local ??? oO

----------


## Freyja

> QUu'est-ce qui empche un hacker d'oprer en local ??? oO


Tu veux dire hacker ton propre PC ?  ::P:

----------


## hotcold

> Tu veux dire hacker ton propre PC ?


Je suppose qu'il veut parler de l'attaque d'un serveur intranet.... ^^

----------


## fnobb

> Tu veux dire hacker ton propre PC ?


pour retrouver son mot de passe root  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Tu veux dire hacker ton propre PC ?


Intert limit quand mme.
Mais s'introduire dans le wifi d'une entreprise par exemple et y faire tout ce qu'un hacker peut faire c'est une opration sur le rseau local de l'entreprise.

Donc le hacker n'est pas limit au web :p

----------


## millie

> Intert limit quand mme.



A voir, les PC de boulot o le user n'est pas admin, a peut servir  ::calim2::

----------


## Freyja

en parlant de web, il aurait plutt fallu dire rseau ?

m'enfin bref cela drive un chouillat non ?...

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais un tel dbat n'est-il pas en lui-mme une geekerie?

----------


## Rakken

Pour sr oui !

----------


## davcha

Hier, j'ai regard un pisode de startrek.....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Je comprends tout ce que disent les personnages de The Big Bang Theory  ::calim2::

----------


## Lyche

> Je comprends tout ce que disent les personnages de The Big Bang Theory


tu n'es donc pas qu'un pseudo demi-geek  ::aie:: 

remarque.. je l'ai mme pas vue !

----------


## Ange_blond

En ce qui me concerne : 
me mailer depuis le boulot sur mon mail perso ma liste de course au moment o les ides me viennent ...
Chatter sous skype avec les collegues du bureau d'a cot ( en parlant fort a suffirait)
Aller direct au rayon informatique en entrant  la Fnac, meme si je cherche un bouquin...
Se taper des dlires spcial geek (en 3D) : "il est joli ce muret mais il manque de Bump"

Et mon dernier dlire (que je n'ai ouf pas fait) c'est de mettre les autocollants de mon intel Quad core, ubuntu, etc... sur ma bagnole ... sais po pk ... du tunning  la Geek quoi  ::aie:: 

Edit :fan de "The big Bang Theory" aussi  ::ccool::

----------


## MoscoBlade

Faire les courses au supermarch, et une fois les courses effectues ranger les courses sur le tapis roulant en faisant un ttris ...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

::cfou::  a tourne pas bien chez vous  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Faire les courses au supermarch, et une fois les courses effectues ranger les courses sur le tapis roulant en faisant un ttris ...


J'imagine bien la tte de la caissire en te voyant empiler tes courses en chantant la musique du thme du jeu tout seul ^^

----------


## Remizkn

Faut prendre la file avec les vieux le niveau est plus facile sa va moins vite... ::mouarf::

----------


## Rakken

A chaque fois que je vois le mot "Tetris" quelque part, j'ai directement la musique qui dmare dans ma tte. 
Tim tadada tidadam tidada tidadam titam tim tam tam tam...

Merci MoscoBlade -_-;

----------


## Celira

> Faire les courses au supermarch, et une fois les courses effectues ranger les courses sur le tapis roulant en faisant un ttris ...


Soit t'es pas le seul, soit tu as les mmes rfrences que moi  ::arrow::  http://www.maliki.com/strip.php?strip=123




> A chaque fois que je vois le mot "Tetris" quelque part, j'ai directement la musique qui dmare dans ma tte.


Et aussi sur l'ordi : http://www.coucoucircus.org/jeux/generique.php?id=6

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Merci MoscoBlade -_-;


Si je peux rendre service ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MoscoBlade

> http://www.maliki.com/strip.php?strip=123


Je ne connaissais pas, c'est excellent !

----------


## Ange_blond

> http://www.maliki.com/strip.php?strip=123


Qqun d'autre qui est fan de Maliki !!  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## Golgotha

Hier, j'ai essayer 3 fois de faire de l'auto-compltion avec TAB sur google, avant de me rendre compte que j'tais plus sur mon terminale... limite en m'nervant en plus "aarf a marche pas, c'est quoi ce bordelll !! "  ::aie:: 

Je suis en collocation avec un ing informatique, vous pouvez imagin les conversation  table :

- "heu, c'est combien le temps de rponse des ecran bravia 200Hz ?"
- "Je sais pas, attend je regarde"
(faut savoir que mon coloc mange sur une chaise de bureau, avec son ordi juste derrire) donc mon coloc fait un 180 sur a chaise et fait une recherche sur google...
- " 8ms "
- "pas mal, et a fait combien d'image par seconde ?"
mon coloc ouvre a calculette avec un CTRL+R suivi d'un "calc"
1/0.008 = 125
- "125 image par seconde"
- "donc l'ecran n'est pas capable d'afficher rlement du 200Hz"
- "baa non..."
- "oki"

le tout avec deux assite de spagti bolo.. je vous laisse imagin la scne  ::mouarf::  alala, dur la vie de geek..

----------


## Rakken

J'viens de devenir fan aussi ! J'adore !

----------


## Maxoo

Pareil ... merci pour ma productivit.  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Bah, c'est bien connu, le temps qu'on gagne parce qu'on a trouv une astuce dans les forums, on le perds au double dans la taverne & consort.  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Bah, c'est bien connu, le temps qu'on gagne parce qu'on a trouv une astuce dans les forums, on le perds au double dans la taverne & consort.


Comme c'est trs rarement que je viens chercher des astuces, c'est encore pire !!!

----------


## Invit

Il faudrait pouvoir voir dans le profil le ratio messages posts dans la taverne / messages posts ailleurs. On se prendrait une mchante descente je pense.

----------


## Rakken

Bah, c'est pas pour rien que les messages de tavernes ne sont pas dcompts dans le nombre de message total ^^

----------


## Maxoo

> Bah, c'est pas pour rien que les messages de tavernes ne sont *pas* dcompts dans le nombre de message total ^^


Ne sont *plus* !! Il fut un temps ou a l'tait, et c'est bien le bordel sur la Taverne, je trouve que c'est beaucoup plus calme depuis !!

----------


## mordrhim

Mes Geekeries ?

- En voyant un impact sur mon parebrise : "Ah ! Mer*e un pixel mort"
- Alors que j'tais au cinma avec ma douce, je m'ennuyais. j'ai cherch la souris pour voir combien de temps il restait avant la fin..."

----------


## Alp

> - Alors que j'tais au cinma avec ma douce, je m'ennuyais. j'ai cherch la souris pour voir combien de temps il restait avant la fin


 ::rire::   ::rire::   ::rire:: 
Bravo pour celle l  ::bravo::

----------


## floctc

Euh moi ca serait plus dans le genre geek orient no-life, pendant un projet de fin d'anne de DUT ou on restait dans les salles info toute la journe ( mettre en place un LDAP, pour ceux qui connaissent) on ramenait tous nos pc portables, et comme on tait a peu prs tous joueurs, on a configur les touches de nos pc portables comme des manettes, pour avoir une sorte de trs grosse PSP, on les a reli par un cable thernet, et on se faisait des parties de tennis ou d'autre jeux comme a, dans les couloirs. Ca choquait un peu les gens..  ::aie::

----------


## floctc

Sinon, mon cher prof de programmation objet avait une bonne blague  la fin de chaque cours : "Bon bah A++ ...."

----------


## ouskel'n'or

> Pris en flagrant dlit, mon collgue qui reoit par mail les coordonnes d'un fournisseur et qui commenait  faire un copier-coller du numro afin de l'appeler par tlphone.


Hlas, y'a pas que ton collgue  ::oops:: 
Et chercher les touches pour dplacer un texte dans un message manuscrit, c'est geek ?

----------


## Hinault Romaric

::mouarf::  je n'avais remarqu ce fameux forum taverne, je suis au rendez-vous

----------


## Remizkn

Il m'est arriv aprs avoir pas mal galr sur un exam pour me rassurer de tenter un *Crtl+S*(mon dieu...).

----------


## ouskel'n'or

> "*Si debugger est lart de corriger les bugs et programmer lart den faire... "*


alors corriger les fautes d'orthographe est l'art d'en faire  :;): 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Ange_blond

Y'a 5 minute  la TV sur les clips : le nom du tire s'affiche avec un (DEPARTED) au bout ... avec ma manie de lire vite, je me suis demand pourquoi ce clip tait DEPRECATED ...  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

Vendredi, visite d'appartement  louer.

La personne initialement prvue est compltement surbooke, une collgue qui ne connait pas du tout le bien et o il est situ, la remplace.

On part ensemble dans sa voiture, elle avec un plan mappy pas suffisamment prcis et moi le EEEpc dans le sac.
Evidemment, elle se perd.

J'attrape le pc, la cl 3G (magnifique invention tout de mme...) et me colle sous mappy. On est arriv  bon port...
J'envisage quand mme de lui coller une tte GPS/USB   ::mrgreen:: 

Une fois la visite "classique" termine, toujours avec le pc, je me lance dans une tude de site pour savoir si l'appartement est "bombard" par le WIFI des box alentour...
La tte de l'agent immobilier...  ::lol::

----------


## Ange_blond

Pas mal ! a vaut des points a ^^   ::ccool::

----------


## jiddou

Souvent quand je marche avec des potes et que je vois une belle fille, systmatiquement et inconsciemment je fais sortir ma cl usb comme quoi je vais la copier dedans. C'est geek ou plutt bte?

----------


## amadoulamine1

moi je dirai bte ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Souvent quand je marche avec des potes et que je vois une belle fille, systmatiquement et inconsciemment je fais sortir ma cl usb [...]


Si on s'arrte l dans la lecture, a pourrait fortement porter  confusion
 ::dehors::

----------


## amadoulamine1

> Si on s'arrte l dans la lecture, a pourrait fortement porter  confusion


Bien eu d'autant plusqu'onne sauras pas quelle clef il a mis dehors ... ::aie::

----------


## jiddou

heureusement pour toi que t'es dj dehors sinon  ::zekill::  ::hola::  .

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Acropole

Si Yann Artus Bertrand tait un vrai geek, au lieu d'appeler mon film "Home" il l'aurait appel "index.php" pour plus de clart.

----------


## Maxoo

> Si Yann Artus Bertrand tait un vrai geek, au lieu d'appeler mon film "Home" il l'aurait appel "index.php" pour plus de clart.


j'aurai plutt dit :



> Si Yann Artus Bertrand tait un geek, au lieu d'appeler son film "Home" il l'aurait appel "~"

----------


## Yazoo70

Moi je pense qu'il l'aurait plutt appell "/"

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais a, a veut dire "Root", pas "Home".

...Hmm, "/Home" peut-tre?

----------


## Yazoo70

ouai mais a a un sens plus symbolique vois-tu  ::):

----------


## MaliciaR

/home, sweet /home...  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

ou 127.0.0.1 ^^
there's no place like 127.0.0.1  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

There's no place like localhost? Comprend pas la blague...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Y a pas un membre du forum qui a un avatar ?



> 10 print Home
> 20 print Sweet
> 30 Goto 10

----------


## MaliciaR

Nan, je crois que c'est juste du Goto 10 en boucle et un message d'erreur  un moment donn  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

Nuh-huh: Google

----------


## MaliciaR

> Nuh-huh: Google


 ::mouarf::  

Sinon, connaissez-vous a?

----------


## gmotw

> Rights:
> ...
> 11. The right to take over the world.
> Responsibilities:
> ...
> 11. Try to take over the world!


Bon sang! Comment ils savent?! ::king::

----------


## Scorpi0

> Sinon, connaissez-vous a?


rooooooh, comment j'ai pu passer autant de temps sans connaitre ca !  ::ccool::

----------


## MaliciaR

> rooooooh, comment j'ai pu passer autant de temps sans connaitre ca !


 ::D: 
Voil ce qu'il se passe quand on est trop occup avec son rapport de stage : on trouve des choses fort essentielles  son panouissement personnel  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

> *Envoy par MaliciaR*
> 
> Sinon, connaissez-vous a?


Et hop, 1 point de culture en plus! Les chars doivent tre sympas...

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Nan, je crois que c'est juste du Goto 10 en boucle et un message d'erreur  un moment donn


Tout  fait  ::ccool::

----------

